# My dogs pads..



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

Is there help for my dogs pads?? They are so very rough and sandpaper feeling, I want to take a pumice stone or somethin and try to smooth or soften them.

Does anyone have this experience? 
thanks so much!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

I had an ACD that had very rough pads but we did alot of jogging on the pavement. I never did anything to try and make them smooth because I just figured it was normal. Kind of like humans.......we are born with baby soft skin on our feet but as we age and grow older they start to get rough and some peoples feet get callous ewww LOL! I figure the rougher the dogs feet the less likely they will get a puncture from a sharp rock or glass. It's there protection because as you know they don't wear shoes so there pads are like a sole on a shoe or sneaker


----------



## Lua (Jun 19, 2011)

Their is a product I really like called Happy Tails Bow Wow Butter Balm that works really well for callased paws and cracked noses. Sometimes I even use it on my hands  AND it's all natural.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

You could also try Bag Balm from a feed store (comes in a green tin), but that has a minty sort of odor, not sure if Kane will go for it. My Kane didn't. 

Musher's Secret is another, better option, although you might have to order it if you don't have any pet boutique-type stores around. Musher's Secret comes down from people who mush their dogs (obviously, lol) and it does an AMAZING job of protecting your dog's paws. I used it on Kane this past winter to prevent his paws from cracking and to protect them from getting snow/ice balls between the toes and never had a problem again.  You can also use it to protect their paws from hot pavement. You just rub it on and it absorbs into the pad a little to moisturize, but also stays on top of the pad to protect it. A little goes a long way, I've barely skimmed the top of my container and I was out with Kane almost every day during the winter. Oh, and this one doesn't have an odor.

I highly recommend Musher's Secret.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

theres a cream out there as well they are marketing it for people I seen it in walmart but its udder cream for cows I think its cheaper at the co-op. id just massage his feet with a bit of it when he is chillin with you or something , I know mine will let me do anything when they are snuggling at night lol , nails, massage ears ect just give him a lil pedi lol.


----------

